# FSOT: Inkle Loom



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I have an inkle loom for sale, or will trade for weaving supplies.

The loom has a project started. Loom measures 31 1/2" long from end to end and it's 27" from end peg to end peg.

Priced at $50 which includes shipping within the U.S. 

Would rather trade for weaving supplies equal to about the same $50 price (with shipping included in that price).

Looking for boat shuttles, 4" bobbins or bobbins to fit the shuttle you have to offer, weaving yarn - specifically linen, silk, or wools, and/or any other weaving supplies you no longer have a use for.

Here's a pic - and thanks for looking.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Mine is a LOT like this one. It should weave about a yard of woven fabric. FYI.


----------

